# 1999 Audi TT Roadster 8N Quattro 1.8T (165 kW/225 hp/280 Nm)



## DreamWalker

Hi all,

to introduce myself, I'm from Belgium and bought in November 2011 my free-time project:

*OEM+ 1999 Audi TT Roadster 8N*

1.8T APX
Quattro
6 manual
165 kW/225 hp/280 Nm
Pipercross panel filter
Forge Diverter Valve 008
Varta Silver Dynamic D15 battery (63Ah/610A)

Nimbusgray Pearleffect
Debadged
QS front grill
LCR splitter
QS rear valance
OSIR Telson spoiler
Bosch Aerotwin Retrofit flatblades
Xenon
Symmetric taillights

Moccasin/baseball leather
Seat heating
Central armrest with cupholder
Bose Soundsystem
CD-charger

Nimbusgray Pearleffect hardtop

S-line suspension

_Summer set-up:_
RH RAN Crossline Black 8.5x19 wheels
RH adaptors 20mm (ET29) front and 25mm (ET24) rear
215/35/19 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx tyres

_Winter set-up:_
Audi TT Competition 7.5x17 wheels
225/45/17 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx TT tyres


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome love the nimbus with base ball 8)


----------



## TTchan

Welcome gorgeous roadster


----------



## DreamWalker

Thx 4 compliments 

I'm currently searching for a right side tail light from a right side driven TT Mk1, in order to obtain a 'double red dotted symmetric ass' for my TT Roadster 8)

Anybody anything to offer, I will ofcourse pay for the tail light & shipment to Belgium...

Greetz,
Kv.


----------



## cam_d_

i'm sure there will be someone able to help you with that.
If you see any on ebay.co.uk and they will only send in the UK I would be happy to help you and send it forward to you


----------



## DreamWalker

cam_d_ said:


> If you see any on ebay.co.uk and they will only send in the UK I would be happy to help you and send it forward to you


That's kind of you, thx!!!

How many postings does a forum newbie generally need before he/she is allowed to read/post in the marketplace/want to buy section of the forum?

Greetz,
Kv.


----------



## DreamWalker

Small update, ordered the OEM QS valance yesterday as new 'summer set-up' 8)


----------



## 8utterz

Looks fresh, welcome


----------



## DreamWalker

8utterz said:


> Looks fresh, welcome


Thx, and no worries about freshness... During winter, I drive with softtop closed :mrgreen:


----------



## blackpool1980

great car


----------



## DreamWalker

blackpool1980 said:


> great car


Thx 

Removed the Audi rings last weekend, to get a totally debadged rear.

Now waiting for the QS valance and a set of UK rear lights to arrive 8)


----------



## DreamWalker

Small, however very sunny photo-shoot with the current winter wheel/tyre set-up:


----------



## DreamWalker

Small update:

- QS valance
- debadged ass
- symmetric rear lights


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nimbus base ball and comps 8)


----------



## DreamWalker

Small update (OSIR Telson spoiler):


----------



## DreamWalker

Small update (QS front grill & LCR splitter):


----------



## Lollypop86

looks like its coming along nicely, welcome!

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nimbus baseball and comps love it


----------



## DreamWalker

Lollypop86 said:


> looks like its coming along nicely, welcome!


Thx


----------



## DreamWalker

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nimbus baseball and comps love it


The comps are my 'easy_to_clean' winter set-up, I prefer the RHs as shown in my signature (summer set-up) 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

DreamWalker said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nimbus baseball and comps love it
> 
> 
> 
> The comps are my 'easy_to_clean' winter set-up, I prefer the RHs as shown in my signature (summer set-up) 8)
Click to expand...

Great minds think alike my Golf in winter set up :lol:


----------



## DreamWalker

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great minds think alike my Golf in winter set up :lol:


Nice ride, any specs?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

DreamWalker said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike my Golf in winter set up :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ride, any specs?
Click to expand...

Its a 25th anniversary runs 19in BBS CH in the summer APR map powerflow exhaust uprated discs and pads Forge hoses DV and strut brace black roof mirrors and c pillars S3 engine covers polished manifold Neuspeed engine caps. I think that's most of it :lol:


----------



## DreamWalker

Current winter set-up, since this weekend, I (finally) fitted the hardtop I bought this summer...

Quick impression:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

DreamWalker said:


> Current winter set-up, since this weekend, I (finally) fitted the hardtop I bought this summer...
> 
> Quick impression:


 8) love a roadster with the hardtop fitted


----------



## DreamWalker

YELLOW_TT said:


> 8) love a roadster with the hardtop fitted


Wow!!! Nice one, love it!!!

In case the hardtop I've found wasn't in matching Nimbusgray Pearleffect, I would have bought any color hardtop and sprayed it in Phantom Black, meanwhile also including the mirror housings and A-pillars.

Yellow, you never thought about also spraying the A-pillars?

BTW, the Golf for sale/sold?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

DreamWalker said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8) love a roadster with the hardtop fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Nice one, love it!!!
> 
> In case the hardtop I've found wasn't in matching Nimbusgray Pearleffect, I would have bought any color hardtop and sprayed it in Phantom Black, meanwhile also including the mirror housings and A-pillars.
> 
> Yellow, you never thought about also spraying the A-pillars?
> 
> BTW, the Golf for sale/sold?
Click to expand...

I have thought about getting the A pillars done but I think I would have them wrapped 
I bought a Golf R in April and sold the anni in the June [smiley=bigcry.gif] very sorry to see it go but having 2 TTs and 2 Golfs was just to much


----------

